# clutch bite point is really low



## the fairlady (Jul 18, 2015)

Good afternoon guys, 
so my clutch has been fine on my 05 350z with 88k miles on it. i realized after i drive it hard for a bit the clutch pedal would get really low and bite really quick. I realized the stock clutch line was too close to the cats and the heat is the enemy. So i got a stainless steel clutch line hoping it would help. After a long and difficult bleeding process i thought it was fine. I was wrong. Now my pedal is stiff not mushy but the clutch bite point is really low normally. And after it comes back up the last 1.5inch i have to pull it up with my foot. I tried to mess with pedal adjustments but nothing worked. Im so lost i need some serious assistance. Also everytime i googled people complained about really high grab points but mine is just too damn low. Especially from what it was normally before the clutch line.


----------



## sprocketser (Jul 9, 2013)

Fixed yet !


----------



## poptart3191 (Nov 9, 2010)

slave cylinder


----------



## sprocketser (Jul 9, 2013)

& change the clutch fluids also , might be done after all this mileage , is that hot & humid too !


----------

